# Does anyone know the return policy at Neiman Marcus?



## xladydragon (May 5, 2009)

I'm planning to get Shu Uemura fondation there, as I heard they're good for Asian skin tones.
What if I don't like it? 
Does anyone know the return policy? I'm going to a counter at Neiman Marcus


----------



## 06290714 (May 6, 2009)

*NEIMAN MARCUS* 


*We want you to be completely happy with your order.* If for any reason you are not satisfied, we will gladly accept your timely return of unworn, unwashed, or defective merchandise. Returned merchandise should include the vendor packaging and tags and be in the same condition as when it was delivered to you. Used merchandise cannot be returned unless defective. 


*Return Within**Amount of Credit*
0-60 days from receipt of merchandise 100% of purchase price
61-120 days from receipt of merchandise75% of purchase price
121-180 days from receipt of merchandise50% of purchase price
181+ days from receipt of merchandise 0%

Merchandise returned more than six months after the delivery date will be shipped back to you at your expense. 

*Sale and Last Call Online Clearance Merchandise* 
Must be returned within 30 days of receipt of merchandise. 

*Gifts* 
When a gift is returned, a Neiman Marcus Group Merchandise Credit Gift Card will be issued to the gift recipient for the amount of the returned merchandise. The card can be used for purchases from Neiman Marcus, Horchow, and Bergdorf Goodman stores, catalog, and online. 

*By Mail* 
On the back of the packing slip enclosed with your order, please note the reason(s) for return and whether you wish to exchange the item(s) or receive a credit/refund (depending on the original form of payment). Enclose the return section of the packing slip with your item(s). Please use one of the return labels provided on the front of your packing slip to ensure proper return address and credit information. If you use a SmartLabel, a fee will be deducted from your refund. If you prefer not to use the SmartLabel, please ship the item prepaid and insured to Sales Division, 123 Customer Way, Irving, TX 75039. For a replacement shipping label, please call 1-800-825-8000. 

*Other Items *
_*All fragrance and cosmetics returns must be unused, unopened, and in original packaging for a credit/refund or exchange to be issued. For cosmetic color consultation, we recommend contacting your nearest Neiman Marcus store and asking to speak with a cosmetic specialist who will be happy to assist with selections matching your skin tone and type. Once placed, orders for personalized items cannot be canceled, and personalized items cannot be returned. We ask that you take special care when specifying initials or names, and if requested, the style and color of the personalization. Perishable foods are not returnable. Please call us at 1-888-888-4757 for questions about your perishable items. All precious jewelry and Cartier watches must be returned within 60 days from the date of receipt and must included all original documentation. Return/exchange policies for specific items that do not apply to the above policy such as jewelry, fine art, etc., will be noted on the packing slip on that item. *_

*Please allow 2-3 weeks for the processing of your return.* 

*In Store* 
Although any Neiman Marcus online or catalog purchase may be returned to a full-line Neiman Marcus store, credit for the return will not be issued in the store. Instead, you will receive a return acknowledgement slip, and credit will be issued once the return has been processed at the originating warehouse. Please allow 2-3 weeks for the refund to be issued. Merchandise submitted for return must be accompanied by the original packing slip in order for the Neiman Marcus store to accept it. Online and catalog merchandise cannot be exchanged for merchandise in a Neiman Marcus store. 

*Store Purchases* 
Any merchandise purchased at a Neiman Marcus store should be returned to a Neiman Marcus store. 
*Price adjustments*

Prices are subject to change. Excluding LAST CALL ONLINE CLEARANCE merchandise, we offer a one-time (single order) refund or adjustment for items purchased within 10 days of a price adjustment. This includes permanent Sale items and excludes temporary special promotion items and LAST CALL ONLINE CLEARANCE items. For questions and adjustments call 1-888-888-4757. 

We work hard to ensure the accuracy of pricing on Neimanmarcus.com, but despite our best efforts, pricing errors may occur.

If an item's correct price is lower than our stated price, we will charge you the lower amount when your order is shipped. 
If an item's correct price is higher than our stated price, we will, at our discretion, contact you for instructions before shipping. If we are unable to contact you after 15 days we will cancel your order and notify you of such cancellation. 
*Order cancellation*

Please order personalized and monogrammed items carefully; personalized and monogrammed orders cannot be canceled, and personalized and monogrammed items are not returnable. 

You may cancel any Neiman Marcus order as long as the order status is "in process." If order status is "shipped," it cannot be canceled. A restocking fee may apply to large and heavy items cancelled after 30 days from the original order date. 

REGISTERED CUSTOMERS: You may cancel your web order online. Click on YOUR ONLINE ACCOUNT, sign in, select "View Web Order History", click on the desired order number, and then select CANCEL next to the item(s) you wish to cancel. 

NON-REGISTERED CUSTOMERS: Please call toll-free 1-888-888-4757 to determine order status; to cancel it, please have your order number ready.


----------

